# 2008 pathfinder not starting in the cold



## ffthomas2002 (Dec 21, 2014)

IDMEI which is almost like a fuse box with relays was replaced. told this would fix the problem. still stranded in the cold with my 2yr old daughter. local dealership wont return my calls. mechanic does not know what to do. any else have this problem or know what could be the problem? email me [email protected]


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Well, it's called an "IPDM," which stands for "Intelligent Powertrain Distribution Module." You really don't provide enough information to begin to suggest what the problem might be and even those possibilities would still have to be tested and diagnosed accordingly. You fail to mention if it the engine cranks when you attempt to start it or if it does nothing, which would be the first piece of information we would need. If it's not cranking the engine, it could be a battery or connection issue or a bad starter; there have been some problems with the PNP switch, as well, which is on the valve body inside the transmission. You could try calling the Nissan customer service hotline @ 1-800-NISSAN-1 to see what they can do for you. If it's not starting, then you're best bet would be to get it towed to a dealer or a shop and make arrangements to get home.


----------



## Skramer78 (Jan 12, 2015)

*Having this same problem but engine still cranks*

I have been having this same problem with my 2008 pathfinder, it only does this in very cold temps. Car cranks continually, but usually will start at some point, sometimes it takes a few minutes. Fortunantly my battery is strong enough to last till it decides to fire up. Any ideas?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Have it checked for stored codes. If you can duplicate the problem, check for spark and also spray some carb cleaner into it to see if it will "fire." If it fires on the carb cleaner, it could indicate a fuel delivery problem. No spark could be several things, but I would put money on it being one of the cam position sensors or crank position sensor.


----------



## robmichael (Mar 15, 2017)

Sorry to resurrect but this one is worth it. I wanted to share my experience after a very frustrating season with my 2008 nissan pathfinder. It got the "will not start under 30 degrees F" problem. Being a total do-it-myselfer, I started cheap and easy-and I started with the spark plugs. I changed them all, even the next to impossible ones on the passenger side (take the manifold loose, it becomes downright easy-use some efi cleaner on the MAF while you are there, it will help get rid of the "stumbles when a/c is on problem). Get two cans of cleaner, take the thing off and blast it over your oil change pan and get it clean). No joy, got warn, no stumble, got cold again, no start. Went after the fuel. Checked fuel pressure (hose clamps, manual gauge, made a mess) and saw that although the pressure was there it drained right down-BINGO! No, no bingo... this issue was NOT the issue that was causing the cold starts (while I was at it, though I changed the fuel pump relay for 6 bucks-this was not it either). I then went after the ECU-heating it with a hair dryer. I went to the extreme of having a hair dryer zip tied in place with the cord hanging out the hood so I could test it a few times. This was the start of success! I took the ECU out (held in by 2 bolts and the lower bolt is a REAL MF to get out) I used a 1/4" drive ratchet with a deep well socket I ground down (allow for clearence as the bolt backs out or you will be stuck) and a bar hose clamped to the handle so when I dropped it (6000 times) I did not have to get a magnet to retrieve it. You get 1 click at a time so you will use a lot of angry words while doing this. I pit a piece of hose on a screwdriver and put pressure on the head of the ratchet to keep it engaged. One click at a time... I then took my search of rebuilding (i did not even know that electronic rebuilding is done until the show wheeler-dealers told me) led me to EBAY. There are a lot of em out there so I selected a guy in central Illinois-SIA electronics. BINGO! Like a charm! It has been about 1.5 mos and a few 8 degree overnights and it starts faithfully every morning. How to get that bastard bottom bolt back in under the ECU?

I put a dab of superglue on the bolt and glued it to the socket. By about 600 single freaking clicks later it had broken free and i was back to using the screwdriver on the head of the ratchet but it allowed me to get the bolt started and more practive with my angry words. Cost? Fuel pump 200.00 Delphi-ebay. Plugs and wires-cheap-rockauto got bosh platinum w/wires for under $60. Relay was like 8 bucks. SIA charged me 180 plus shipping for the electronic rebuild. I checked the carfax on pathy and he started out as a fla vehicle and was sold to Minnesota. Every time it got cold pathy had dealer diagnostics, a tune-up and then got traded in like 4 owners in 4 years. I wonder why...


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

You should have put NGK plugs in it rather than Bosch Platinums. Hopefully they'll work out for you, but I've had a lot of Nissans develop misfiring issues with Bosch Platinums when I worked for Nissan years ago. My experience is when it comes to anything with the ignition system on Nissans, stick with genuine Nissan or NGK.


----------



## rick1261 (Nov 17, 2017)

iam having the same problem with my pathfinder le 2008 6cyl. starts fine above 30f, if it gets below that it will not fire(no spark). i tried the hair dryer thing and the suv fires right up. getting the ecm out may take a while that bottem bolt looks like a lot of fun to get at. i might check a few more things before i pull the ecm. 

thanks rick
08 pathfinder
110000m


----------

